# jailbreak apple tv 4.4



## yanniketienne (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Hé oui, je fais partie de ceux et celles qui ont fait l'acquisition de l'apple tv en se disant que je pourrais regarder mes films téléchargé en .avi sur ma tv... 
Mais quelle déception !!! 

Donc, je me lance sur internet pour avoir des infos et j'apprends le jailbreak... 
Seulement voilà, en toute bonne utilisatrice, j'ai fait la mise à jour de mon aptv à sa première utilisation et je me retrouve donc avec la version 4.4... 

J'ai téléchargé APTV Flash mais évidemment, tant que je n'ai pas jailbreaké, impossible de l'installer.  
J'ai téléchargé SeasonPass, ainsi que le firmware 4.4 mais impossible de jailbreaker mon aptv ! il ne se passe rien quand j'appuie sur les deux touches de ma télécommande (elle clignote super vite, mais itunes ne s'ouvre pas automatiquement)... 

Est-il possible de repasser mon aptv en 4.3 ?? 

Ou qqun a-t-il une super solution ??

Un grand merci à celui ou celle qui aurait la solution miracle !


----------



## vg93179 (19 Décembre 2011)

yanniketienne a dit:


> mes films téléchargé en .avi



Sur quelle plateforme ?  (juste pour savoir qui propose du téléchargement en .Avi)


----------



## nokiwi (21 Décembre 2011)

A quand le jailbreak du firmware 4.4 de manière à pouvoir profiter de la fonction miroir (recopie totale) de l'iPhone ?


----------



## MBi (25 Décembre 2011)

yanniketienne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Hé oui, je fais partie de ceux et celles qui ont fait l'acquisition de l'apple tv en se disant que je pourrais regarder mes films téléchargé en .avi sur ma tv...
> Mais quelle déception !!!
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas convertir le film en format .m4v avec par exemple HandBrake. J'ai essayé, ça marche


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Décembre 2011)

nokiwi a dit:


> A quand le jailbreak du firmware 4.4 de manière à pouvoir profiter de la fonction miroir (recopie totale) de l'iPhone ?



JB de aTV 4.4 dispo (cf seas0n pass...) je nai pas encore installé....


----------



## Rem64 (31 Décembre 2011)

Je JB 4.4.4 marche nickel pour ce qui est de l'installe. Par contre il y a encore des soucis de compatibilité des applications phares telles que Plex ou XBMC.

J'avais réussi a mettre XBMC sur une première apple tv mais en installant plex, cela m'a fait foirer l'apple TV donc obligé de restaurer. ll m'a donc fallu repasser par l'étape Jailbreak.
Une seconde apple tv jb a eu un étrange problème qui semble être apparu sur plusieurs autres cas: XBMC erreur dans l'installe.
Pour Plex ça marche mais c'est ésotérique par l'installation d'une version Beta en ligne de commande seulement.

J'envoie les liens pour ceux que ça intéresse:
http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/34029-09-beta-releases/


----------

